# Wyoming Draw Results



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like my credit card was hit from Wyoming Game and Fish. My son and I will be hunting loper doe/fawn somewhere in the state. Seems we draw a permit about every 3 years anymore.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Wyoming hits all cards at the time of application. If you don’t draw, the amount is refunded. We’re you hit for a refund?

They usually don’t run refunds until after the results are posted. Thursday at 10:00 am this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When do they charge for the CC stamp or whatever it is? I know that on the application it won't be charged unless you are successful.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheepassasin, not to sound like a politicly correct liberal but please don't use the term retarded. It is very offensive to a lot of people. My best fishing buddy has higher function autism and was also diagnosed with multiple sclerosis a few years ago. I have seen how the term hurts his feelings on more than one occassion. I think the word stupid or ignorant does just as good of a job conveying your meaning. Thanks


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

LmAo


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ns450f said:


> Sheepassasin, not to sound like a politicly correct liberal but please don't use the term retarded. It is very offensive to a lot of people.


This is one of my major pet peeves. The word "Retarded" was created as the politically correct term to use instead of the words "Moron" and "Imbecile" which were actual ranked IQ value ranges in use at the time. Now social justice types are pushing the idea that its use now somehow offensive.

Its no fault of the individual that they may have reduced mental facilities, but how the hell can we have a conversation about them and their issues if every word used to accurately describe them is considered offensive?



> I have seen how the term hurts his feelings on more than one occassion. I think the word stupid or ignorant does just as good of a job conveying your meaning. Thanks


Not in the slightest, they are synonyms.

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

ns450f said:


> Sheepassasin, not to sound like a politicly correct liberal but please don't use the term retarded. It is very offensive to a lot of people. My best fishing buddy has higher function autism and was also diagnosed with multiple sclerosis a few years ago. I have seen how the term hurts his feelings on more than one occassion. I think the word stupid or ignorant does just as good of a job conveying your meaning. Thanks


So you call your buddy stupid or ignorant? How about we don't call them anything but a person? This political correct crap is getting old, if I want to call something retarded or joke with a friend about being retarded then I will. Maybe I'm ignorant or stupid and you just hurt my feelings saying these words are more appropriate then retarded.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Well this thread took a hard left turn :shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

“Mental retardation,” or “mental retard” was a scientific term long before it was used as a pejorative like it was in this thread. But even science has moved away from its use in our day and age. 

Mostly because super intelligent people like sheepassassin have given it such a negative connotation.



TOTP before the lock!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> Are you retarded? Smh...


This is the tone in half your posts. Why do you even come here anymore?



muddydogs said:


> So you call your buddy stupid or ignorant? How about we don't call them anything but a person? This political correct crap is getting old, if I want to call something retarded or joke with a friend about being retarded then I will. Maybe I'm ignorant or stupid and you just hurt my feelings saying these words are more appropriate then retarded.


Don't defend Shaun. Calling a stranger on a forum retarded isn't really defendable. Maybe you are ignorant.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bow_dude said:


> Looks like my credit card was hit from Wyoming Game and Fish. My son and I will be hunting loper doe/fawn somewhere in the state. Seems we draw a permit about every 3 years anymore.


Sorry that some people want to be jack***es instead of answering.

They pull the money at the time of application. As Critter mentioned, there is the additional license. Did you select for them to charge the $12.50 if you draw? That's a solid indicator to watch.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> Did you select for them to charge the $12.50 if you draw? That's a solid indicator to watch.


That's a good point, does that usually go through before the results are posted?

Well...when's that gonna start?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> This is the tone in half your posts. Why do you even come here anymore?
> 
> Don't defend Shaun. Calling a stranger on a forum retarded isn't really defendable. Maybe you are ignorant.


But yet you just did the same thing so your know better then Shaun.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

muddydogs said:


> But yet you just did the same thing so your know better then Shaun.


You said that maybe you were ignorant in your statement, so I agreed with you. Completely different than the post you and Shaun made.

Nice try, maybe use you're* and no* properly next time.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Well this thread took a hard left turn :shock:


Most of the ones I comment on do.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> This is the tone in half your posts. Why do you even come here anymore.


To troll sensitive Sally's like yourself. It's a word. And a word that has been used for a long **** time. The PC bullchit is getting out of hand.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

A guy takes a week off and this? IBTL :mod:


----------

